# Javelina



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

*archives*

Google up archery archives you might find info there.
Charlie


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

That was the first bow I ever shot in a tournament, sometime around 1974. The bow I used was an old one that belonged to my club, so it was probably mid-to-late 60s vintage.

Since the first Olympics archery event in living memory was 1972, it's *possible* that very bow was used in the Olympic Games, but unlikely. The Javelina wasn't a "high-end" bow.

Most of the Olympic team members (US and other western countries) in 1972 shot the latest top-end takedown bows - Hoyts, Black Widows, Bears, although a lot of the eastern European and Asian archers did use older 1-piece models. 

Search here for more info: http://www.archeryarchives.com/pearson1.html

The Javelina was made from the late 50s to about 1971 and changed considerably in appearance over the years.


----------

